

Rainbow Loom, one of the top toys of the year, website design from the 90's - mountaineer
http://rainbowloom.com/

======
mountaineer
Currently #2 on Amazon[1]. Funny thing is, markup is relatively modern, and
the site is super fast, no javascript, few resources loaded. Is it an
effective site?

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Toys-Games/zgbs/toys-
and-...](http://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Toys-Games/zgbs/toys-and-games)

